# Washington Welcomes Utah to the PAC-12



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: 

At least you beat BYU, right? It doesn't matter if the Cougars win out the rest of the way. 56-10 leaves no doubt. How's it feel to have the shoe on the other foot? :mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking at the upcoming schedules, I'd say that BYU and Utah fans had better prepare for a few more losses this season. At least two for BYU and two for Utah. Chalk it up to growing pains? Or they just aren't that good. Too bad we have two substandard teams, and one with the worst luck in college football to root for here in Utah.---------SS


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go utahutes. Way to represent.
Now to redirect the question -
Since there is no way you get into a decent bowl game, what incentive do you have to even play?
Discuss among yourselves.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Since there is no way you get into a decent bowl game, what incentive do you have to even play?


Yep, you're right.

I suppose we'll ask our cougarfan friends who've had a couple of weeks to mull this question what the answer is. I guess we'll at least be able to enjoy watching better competition in our remaining home games. Looks like both groups of fans might be watching a new starting QB next week.



BirdDogger said:


> How's it feel to have the shoe on the other foot? :mrgreen:


Not good. We got whooped. No excuses.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Utah needs to stop playing BYU so early in the season. They pick up too many bad habits and don't have the entire off-season to correct them. 5 turnovers and virtually no running game? I thought I was watching BYU play today against an average Washington team. Special teams scoring touchdowns before the offense even gets to touch the ball? Yep, too many bad habits picked up from playing BYU early in the season.

Hopefully, Utah can regroup and pull their act together in time for their next game. They need to keep Wynn on the sideline for a little longer to let him heal some more. He needs to get rid of that side-arm flip thing he does.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They flat out got beat, but not as badly as the throttling they dished the Y. Don't laugh too hard, Y fans. Its one game of several they'll play in the PAC-12, and as I recall, they had a pretty decent showing in Southern Cali, despite the loss. What do they have to play for, you ask? Respect of their peers (the rest of the conference). Nobody gives two farts in the wind if the Y sandbags the rest of the way, but the Utes still have to show they belong in the PAC-12. Is respect the moral equivalent of a National Championship? Nah, but nobody said the Utes had a shot at it this year anyway. Its only two losses. I suspect one or two more, but they'll be alright.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was certainly a thing of beauty.... If Washington is average, then Utah is gonna take,some serious lumps the rest of the year. I wish I had been there...would have been awesome. The game wasnt even as close as the score indicates...utah scored their second touchdown what, a few seconds left in the fourth? Awesome.... I'm just glad this us all a week break from hearing that Utah troll on here crowing about how incredible Utah is....yeah, you all smell what I'm steppin in.


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

As a lifelong PAC-10 fan. I think it will take quite a few years for Utah and Colorado to be competitive. Hell, they may never become competitive. It's really easy to prepare for 1 or two BIG games in an outside conference when you mix in wyoming or another sub par team, making it look like like you are a national champion contender. When your in a big boy conference you do not have a game off. Even your non-conference schedule is tough. All the teams, except Washington State, have experience in recruiting for this type of season. I am of the mind set that a series of football games are won and lost in the trenches, and lets face it, the original pac-10 schools have a base in recruiting big physical bodies for at least 20 years prior to the pac-12. Boise State will eventually have the same issue.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> It was certainly a thing of beauty.... If Washington is average, then Utah is gonna take,some serious lumps the rest of the year. I wish I had been there...would have been awesome. The game wasn't even as close as the score indicates...Utah scored their second touchdown what, a few seconds left in the fourth? Awesome.... I'm just glad this us all a week break from hearing that Utah troll on here crowing about how incredible Utah is....yeah, you all smell what I'm steppin in.


Has UW improved that much since last year? I didn't see the game, but listened to some of it coming off of the mountain. 
That really surprised me, not since UNLV in 2006? with a 28-0 has the U been so ill prepared for a game. Whitt is the king of preparation, I know Sarkisian has done some good recruiting and apparently has a beef with Norm, but where did this come from? 
I am not rubbing it in at all, I was quite impressed with the way that 99% of all Ute fans acted after spanking the Y, but it will be funny when the 4th South Arby's has the same offer on their marquee that the Provo one had two weeks ago.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Eh. Its just one game. There is a reason that every year, we end up with 1-2 undefeated teams out of 130. Its really hard to do. Teams have bad days. And sometimes the football gods just bounce everything your way, or the other way. utahutes came out on the good end two weeks ago, and on the short end yesterday. It happens. And the sun came up today just the same. Its what makes it a great sport to follow. 

utahutesw will be fine. They will be competitive in the 12-Pac. But with the exception of USC and the system they had, no team has dominated every game in that conference. Its the way it is. I am of the opinion that the 12-Pac has more parody than any other conference, but that is just me.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As for earning respect and showing the belong? Do you think any of the 12-Pac care? Utah brought a new market, more TV sets, and allows them a conference championship game. Who else were they going to take? Nevada? UNLV? New Mexico State? If the 12-Pac cared about quality program, they wouldn't have invited Colorado. So utahutefan can go on thinking that the 12-Pac loves them for the quality program and all that. Bottom line is, if they cared about respecting Utah, cared about the quality of the program, or even considered Utah remotely equal, they would not have brought them in getting a fraction of the conference revenue. If the respect were there, utahutes would be a full member of the 12-Pac in all aspects. As it stands now, utahutes are valued at a fraction of even WSU in that conference. Don't confuse respect with TV sets. 

Now all that said, I respect the heck out of the Utah program. Excellent coaching, solid tradition, and a team that is superior to my own this year. And I LOVE the way Whitt runs the program - on all counts - he runs a clean program and does more with less than most any other coach in the country. But it isn't my respect I'm talking about here, it is the respect of the 12-Pac. And I think they not only don't respect Utah, but they screwed them big time and are treating them crappy with the way they structured the deal. But all that aside, Utah is still in a superior position than in the MWC, and in a better place than my beloved Cougars.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The Utes sucked, They looked exactly like BYU in the red zone. And Jordan Wynn proved he really does have a vagina, I've never been a fan.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> The Utes sucked, They looked exactly like BYU in the red zone. And Jordan Wynn proved he really does have a vagina, I've never been a fan.


Of which? You just mentioned 3 subjects.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> As for earning respect and showing the belong? Do you think any of the 12-Pac care? Utah brought a new market, more TV sets, and allows them a conference championship game. Who else were they going to take? Nevada? UNLV? New Mexico State? If the 12-Pac cared about quality program, they wouldn't have invited Colorado. So utahutefan can go on thinking that the 12-Pac loves them for the quality program and all that. Bottom line is, if they cared about respecting Utah, cared about the quality of the program, or even considered Utah remotely equal, they would not have brought them in getting a fraction of the conference revenue. If the respect were there, utahutes would be a full member of the 12-Pac in all aspects. As it stands now, utahutes are valued at a fraction of even WSU in that conference. Don't confuse respect with TV sets.


They do care! Here's why- if they suck, year in and year out, then they weaken the conference as a whole. If they are competitive, the Pac gets more attention, which equals more money. Sound a little more reasonable? The only reason Utah doesn't get as big of a piece of the pie is because they are the new-comers. You'll never see the new guy take a full cut until they've paid their dues. By 2014, they'll get a full cut, and hopefully by then, they'll have a QB that's worth a darn, and a safety that can make a play without pounding his chest afterwards like he plays for BYU or something.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Of Jordan Wynn, and Byu. You silly goose.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> fixed blade XC-3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Utes sucked, They looked exactly like BYU in the red zone. And Jordan Wynn proved he really does have a vagina, I've never been a fan.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Of Jordan Wynn, and Byu. You silly goose.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: You had me wondering!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The 12-Pac doesn't care if utahutes win though. Any more than they care if the WSU Cougars, Colorado Buffalos,or any other team wins. It doesn't matter. All that matters is that SOMEONE wins. For the conference, it doesn't matter who. Again - if the quality of the team mattered, Colorado would not have been included. But the funny thing about fans of teams - and more so with college than pro, is that they'll watch - win or lose. College fans are loyal for the most part, and will watch. Heck, Vanderbilt and Duke are BCS schools! And their conferences are just as happy with them losing consistently. Because not every team can win. Its how it goes. .

If utahutefan wants to see every game as something to "prove you belong" then whatever. You have proven that multiple times. Just ask the Sugar Bowl folks and Alabama, or the Fiesta Bowl folks and Pitt if you belong or not. Utah is one of the top 20-15 programs in the nation. But that doesn't mean you'll win every game. Heck, Texas is one of the top 5 programs and didn't even have a winning season last year. I compare the utahutes in the 12-Pac to the Nebraska Huskers in the Big 10/12. Do you think the Huskers have to prove they belong there? Since they got their butts handed to them by Wisconsin that the Big 10/12 are regretting adding them? I really don't think so.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Has UW improved that much since last year? I didn't see the game, but listened to some of it coming off of the mountain.
> That really surprised me, not since UNLV in 2006? with a 28-0 has the U been so ill prepared for a game. Whitt is the king of preparation, I know Sarkisian has done some good recruiting and apparently has a beef with Norm, but where did this come from?
> I am not rubbing it in at all, I was quite impressed with the way that 99% of all Ute fans acted after spanking the Y, but it will be funny when the 4th South Arby's has the same offer on their marquee that the Provo one had two weeks ago.


Oddly enough, I think Udub is a lot better this year.... Dont know if its scheme or not being all Locker all the time, but there is,no denying the points they've put up. As far as Utah goes, it is clear Wynn is not the answer. Telling that they were moving the,ball well for some decent distance with the backup in the passing game. Wynn is indecisive, not much of a scrambler and Utah is better off changing it now. They'll probably stick with him tho and it'll cost them against the better defenses


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The U really looked bad. Funny how they rubbed all the turnovers in BYU's face and then turn around and do the same thing. If you don't believe in the LDS church, you are sure to believe in KARMA.

I actually felt bad for the U. I mean I always like to see X-BYU players who are now coaches at the U be successful. Plus, I thought Chow was one of the best O-coordinators in BYU history and the U will do well with embracing all that he brings from his BYU experience.

The U will be just fine. History has shown that when they beat BYU and have a losing season, they somehow find that acceptable. Besides, they are a great research institution.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah looked bad. Utah had three missed opportunities in the first half, they were really dominating the first half, but none of it matters if you can't finish. Now the second quarter with Wynn out they put a lot of pressure on their defense and they got wore out. You could see it, but they never gave up, which I am happy to see. Washington is a lot better than people give them credit for, but still Utah should have won that game. Utah has to realize this is a big boy conference and there are no more give me wins anymore. I don't see anything good coming this weekend either with a better team coming to town in ASU.


----------

